# Pics from annual guy's weekend



## M (Jul 24, 2010)

Here are a few pics from an annual event I host.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2010)

*Another pic*

Another


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2010)

Another


----------



## corkynhouston (May 31, 2013)

*Nice guitars*

Nice guitars. I will have to post a pic of mine.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

i'll take the taylor!


----------



## corkynhouston (May 31, 2013)

*guitars*

Here are a couple of mine. 97 custom shop Les Paul Elegant and a Gibson songwriter.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Love the upright bass


----------



## claytondollens (May 19, 2013)

Looks like a very nice weekend of pickin. Jam as loud as you want all day.
What a beautiful dream!


----------

